# Dust collection for Arbortech/Lancelot - Power Carving



## bomisore (Jun 27, 2010)

My question is what is the best set up to collect the dust when power carving that removes mass amounts of wood and create lots of air borne dust. I would like to know if anyone has come up with a good solution for dust collection when using Arbortech or Lancelot tools indoor. I live in the middle of the city and can not carve outside. I do have a cyclone dust collector but I am not sure how or if that will be enough to deal with the amount of dust coming off the tool.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

That's funny. The only solution for those little beasts *IS* to work them outdoors. Get your neighbors involved in your craft. They might just dig it! Good luck….................


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

And wear a full-face guard if the material is at all moist. You
can get fungus in your mucous membranes from power
carving unseasoned wood. Don't ask how I know.

I might suggest you built a box with a plexiglass top and access
holes for your arms, like a sandblasting cabinet more or less.

A fringed piece of heavy material like rubber would allow
more flexibility of arm positions… Look at dust collection
shrouds on CNC machines for ideas.

A downdraft table might help, but a disc carver throws 
material in every which way with some velocity so it's not
like sanding, which is what downdraft tables are really
for.


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Although it would be a hassle at times, what Loren is suggesting is a good idea. When I am carving chair seats, there's just no limit to the mess it makes.


----------



## JerrySats (Jul 7, 2008)

Hey Ben 
I have the Lancealot fine disk , as you know it makes a mess ,I use it outside . I think if you make a box kind of like the blast cabinet suggested you could run your DC to it .

http://www.loghomestore.com/photos/ST0134-ALL.jpg I have the yellow wheel , I dont know if theses are the ones your referring too .


----------

